# Beans recommendation for flat white



## Hindsight (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi all,

Just wondered if people have any favourite beans to recommend for flat whites. Quite a few of the beans I have tried so far are decent but lots of the taste is lost in the milk.

To date I have avoided dark roasts but I wonder if they would provide more bite to cut through the milk?

My perfect flat white would cut through the milk and have a nice almond-like after taste.

Also for flat whites do people stick to a 1:2 ratio e.g. 17g beans to 34g drink?

Cheers


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

60% ratio......ring a roaster and ask him for his recommendation. Some of them talk tosh but usually Rave for media type stuff and Coffee Compass for darker stuff are very helpful


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Almonds hmmm quite specific

Here are a few in the sweet chocolate taste wheel that i have enjoyed recently

Silveroak is proabaly the nuttiest one

People say Rave Signature blend is a nutty one also

http://silveroakcoffee.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=97

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/brazil-fazenda-cachoeira-da-grama-yellow-bourbon-pulped-natural

http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com/shop/fresh-coffee-beans/finca-las-meninas-el-salvador/

https://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/282/nicaraguan-beneficio-de-florencia-maragogype.htm

I tend to err more to a 1:2 ratio but i tend towards the more medium - lighter range of roasts


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm drinking Foundry Yirgacheffe as occasional flat white at the moment. Very different but incredibly moreish. Not often that I have found myself thinking about making another one whilst still drinking the first.

I was short of milk this morning so tried it as a macchiato. Also very tasty.

Rave Sig Blend is what they serve up at Rave's little cafe when you ask for a flat white. Their choice of best for the job according to barista.


----------



## Hindsight (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks all,

I recently ordered the silver oak recommendation and have it at home ready for testing tomorrow!

I'll add the others onto my shopping list.

Does a 60% ratio mean 17g to 10g (60%), 17g to 27g (160%) or something else.

By the way on my gaggia classic I can see the screw imprint from group head if I stick more than 16g in the portafilter. Should I ignore and stick 17g in anyway? Is 17g and 30 secs about right using the silver oak bean for a flat white?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> I'm drinking Foundry Yirgacheffe as occasional flat white at the moment. Very different but incredibly moreish. Not often that I have found myself thinking about making another one whilst still drinking the first.


I'm going to have this on my stall for espresso drinks next week, hopefully people will appreciate the difference


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> I'm going to have this on my stall for espresso drinks next week, hopefully people will appreciate the difference


What stall is that jeebsy, you going to be setting up on a market?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sure am, see sig


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Go on jeebsy!


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

HasBean Yirgachef has been my favourite so far


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Coffee Compass Sweet Bourbon might be a good shout if you are looking for the almondy, chocolatey style.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

The Kaffa Forest Estate from ManCoCo makes a great flat white with a marzipan and dark chocolate taste.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Hindsight said:


> Thanks all,
> 
> I recently ordered the silver oak recommendation and have it at home ready for testing tomorrow!
> 
> ...


I think the 60% refers to the percentage of milk, not to the brew ratio.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If it relates to espresso it's input as a %age of output so 20 in, 40 out would be a 50% ratio


----------



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

milk buster from BB is a nice alternative, also makes a nice espresso, nutty and fruity


----------

